

Lucid Imagination Raises $10 Million For Apache Search Technology - MykalMorton
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/10/lucid-imagination-raises-10-million-for-apache-search-technology/

======
sammcd
At <http://ukclasslist.com> we just changed our search to use solr last night
if you want to see how it works.

